# Trail cam pics



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Just a few trail camera pics.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like you have a good spot!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> Looks like you have a good spot!


It was a good spot... But as things usually go, I head up there opening morning and couldnt get them out of the thick pines all I saw was a few nice bucks.


----------

